# Daisy is 10 years old today



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

... and doesn't have a gray hair on her. Charlie is 7 and his gray hairs started when he was 6.
The vet considers 10 years old to be "senior", but we all know that it doesn't apply to Vizslas. Slowing down? Ha!


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Happy birthday Daisy. No grey, that's amazing! 

My friend often joked that she didn't know Vizslas came in white. Which is how my old girl looked in her last years, she started going grey at 3 - 4 years!


----------



## mtnbkr (Jul 12, 2018)

Happy Birthday Daisy!!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Sagittarians stay young; I read that Kirk Douglas is now 102. Daisy doesn't look a bit older than 3. Is the secret the raw feeding diet?

I tell everyone interested about and in the San Francisco Bay Area we are fortunate enough to have a group here too. Blessings to you, to Daisy to all Vizslas- the Merry Christmas Dogs. Now hopefully, the Merry Cocker Spaniels won't get jealous. Lol!

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy Barkday Daisy.
Hope you are spoiled rotten.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Happy bday and many more beautiful Daisy girly.


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> ... and doesn't have a gray hair on her. Charlie is 7 and his gray hairs started when he was 6.
> The vet considers 10 years old to be "senior", but we all know that it doesn't apply to Vizslas. Slowing down? Ha!


Wow... Judging by the picture, it is hard to imagine that she is 10 years old!!!! Good on you Daisy and Happy Birthday!!!


----------

